# Decontamination Hospital, RAF Harlaxton, Lincs, December 2015



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2016)

Been a while since I've done a report after a busy 2015. I'm afraid this is not a new site as this one's a revisit for me. Been here a number of times and I did a report on it a while back now (Feb 2013). Last time I reported on the wider site but this time I'm concentrating on the pretty extensive remains of the WWII decontamination hospital which includes a stand-by set house, main building and blast trenches. The site is situated behind Harlaxton manor's in its grounds. It became a satellite base to RAF Grantham, and from the late 1940s to 1991 also served as a Royal Observer Corps post. 

It's easy access _if_ you know where it is. It's a really interesting site so I'm surprised I've seen very few reports from here. Anyhow...on with the pictures.

The first thing that comes into sight are some blast trenches:


img3218 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3226 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...where nature is definitely winning:


img3227 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Then the main building appears through the trees:


img3225 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3235 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The front has two stepped entrances:


img3229 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3230 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it's pretty bare apart from the bad graff:


img3236 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3238 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Although this would have made a nice cover for a Manic Street Preachers record!


img3239 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It's pretty solid but in places the building is starting to crumble:


img3241 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3242 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Then on to the Stand-by Set house:


img3247 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A new addition since I last visited is some half-decent graff:


img3249 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3250 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure what this raised concrete area just outside the stand-by set house was used for:


img3254 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Further into the woods there's some platform like structures:


img3255 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..and the odd other remaining structure:


img3234 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2016)

The raised concrete area looks like it would have held a tank (of the petrol/oil variety, haha).

The platforms were bases for nissen huts.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2016)

krela said:


> The raised concrete area looks like it would have held a tank (of the petrol/oil variety, haha).
> 
> The platforms were bases for nissen huts.



Cheers for the info Krela!


----------



## The Doc (Jan 2, 2016)

Great report Hughie, very interesting setting and well photographed.


----------



## smiler (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice One Hughie, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2016)

The Doc said:


> Great report Hughie, very interesting setting and well photographed.


Cheers Doc!



smiler said:


> Nice One Hughie, Thanks


Thank you muchly Smiler!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like a nice peaceful explore!Thank for showing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice find there! Thanks for sharing Hughie!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 2, 2016)

Very nice indeed, a WW2 site and a Manics reference. I can't ask for anything more in a post!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 2, 2016)

Really enjoyed that one hughie.thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 3, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Very nice indeed, a WW2 site and a Manics reference. I can't ask for anything more in a post!



Can't beat a bit of the Manics...


----------

